# My foxnews Hero



## Alex (8/4/15)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (8/4/15)

Now that is straight talk. He is my hero too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guunie (8/4/15)

I'm putting a picture of this guy on my wall...heroes...they among us

Reactions: Like 1


----------

